# Bloods at doctors



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I went to my doctor for my HIV, Hep B and C plus rubella - no problem. My DP went to his doctor and omg what a problem first they were not going to take the bloods for the HIV, Hep B,C he had to see the doctor as he was refusing to take the HIV as he may need councelling, then they charged him for taking all the bloods. What a problem my DP had. His doctor was going to contact GCRM and complain that they were not happy about taking the HIV due to no councelling been given.  Has anyone else had these problems?


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, dont have an answer to your question, just curious if you have had any response. My hubby and I are just at the beginning of our journey so looking for info like you on GP particiaption in terms of blood tests and drug prescriptions. Also thinking we are going to go with GCRM, how has your expereince been so far and have you looked at any other clinics??


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

MoPo - I was originally with Nuffield but decided it was not for me, constantly hanging on the phone in a waiting que! and then to be told nurse will call you back. When I had my bloods taken for AMH the nurse was great but the room was more like a cupbaord size not what I would have expected for private hospital. Then me and my DP returned to meet the top consultant Dr B Low - he is very to the point which me and my DP liked but then he came out with well with an AMH of 1.26 it will be a miracle why try just go to Valencia and come back with a lovely olive skinned colour spanish baby - at this point I closed down and my partner started to ask questions re my AMH can we improve this could stress have caused a low result especially with me as she doesnt drink, smoke, taken drugs, not over weight never been on the pill. He replied no. Go away and think about Valencia if you want to come here I will only give you IVF once! We drove away and half way down the road I burst into tears!  Few months later I phoned to start the IVF Dr Low has now retired and we dont know who will take on your case, received call back from nurse after 14 days I asked re scans etc and she replied why do you want them. That was it I phoned GCRM and the receptionist was very informative they have trained their staff well could give me all info I required she booked me in for my AMH and for an internal scan of my ovaries. AHM has come back at 6.8 and I have two very small ovaries but I have 4 and 2 follicles on them. Nurse phoned me and said you have 15% chance. Me DP going on 25 January for first consultation with Dr Marco G - I hoping my 3 month checking me out starts in February.  
Re GP - my GP is great taking all my bloods dont know about prescriptions never asked, I presume my GP as she know my history of abuse of my ex husband she nows that the damage he done to me has resulted in me not being able to conceive naturally. But I am now with the most loving, kindest natured man only wish I hadn't waited the 4 years of saying no to a date with him ( I wasn't going to let anyone else into my life).  I was reading Zita West book and she says if you have had any abuse you should tell you consultant has he can do a dummy run of the embryo transfer to ease your fear! I not sure on this.


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

hi, thanks for the reply. sounds like transferring was the right move for you and wishing you all the luck in the world with it. SOunds like you also found a good man in your life and thank gawd you gave him a chance. I have my appointment with GP in 2 weeks for bloods and stuff, not sure about AMh test though. I too had been considoring Nuffield but gut feeling not great, gut instanct going for GCRM becuase of phone communication so far and good manner on the phone. Take it you are self funding too.. any idea what the final costs are if you dont mind me asking or are you still waiting to find that out.  

MoPo


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Too old for NHS yes self funding, hope to find out at consultation or the next meeting with nurse.  sitting working on computer and i can feel as ifmy next cycle is due  bit crampy which it should not be as not due to 26 Jan, just typical if my body going to start playing up..  Good luck x


----------

